# More Boxing Bagwork



## KangTsai (Dec 10, 2016)

So at this time I was more tired than the last, and I had boxed without warming up or doing any arms before, silly me. Therefore my jabs are not as fast here as in last time. I had taken all of the feedback into consideration.








I'll state the obvious.
Yeah, my hands drop when barraging the body. I consider it pretty okay to do so when combined with uppercuts of my own, which I can't do on these bags; kicks, which are not allowed etc.
Yeah, I'm not turning fully on the cross some of the time. I noticed too — it's a mistake from having punched the bag for several rounds already and getting really tired, slipping up.

Remember also: what I do on the bag is nowhere near a representation of how I perform against a person. I consider myself a reactive """"fighter,"""' I like surprising my opponent with pattern-breaking. Old leather bags don't have brains and can't be surprised.

c:


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 10, 2016)

Definitely looks like you are using more waist and body to generate power in this video.

The one thing I would caution is that you lean head first into some of your punches.  I'm assuming that it's because you are tired and things fall apart when you get tired.

Other that. That's pretty good for being tired.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 10, 2016)

Too bad I can't see what your feet are doing, that would tell me a lot.

You are rotating into the strikes, but it looks to me like that rotation is not driven from your feet and legs.  Rather, you are turning from the top and that cheats you out of a lot of power that you could otherwise have.  You are rotating, but you are not DRIVING that rotation.  It's lazy-man rotation, but that's what I see most people doing and it means most of your power comes from the raw strength of your arms and shoulders and not from the full body.  That doesn't mean your punches cannot still be effective, but they could be more so.  Much more so, actually.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 10, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Too bad I can't see what your feet are doing, that would tell me a lot.
> 
> You are rotating into the strikes, but it looks to me like that rotation is not driven from your feet and legs.  Rather, you are turning from the top and that cheats you out of a lot of power that you could otherwise have.  You are rotating, but you are not DRIVING that rotation.  It's lazy-man rotation, but that's what I see most people doing and it means most of your power comes from the raw strength of your arms and shoulders and not from the full body.  That doesn't mean your punches cannot still be effective, but they could be more so.  Much more so, actually.


  Do you have a video showing what you are talking about.  The generating power from the legs is not as easily understood.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't have any, and a quick YouTube search did not reveal anything.  In my opinion, this is something that most people, even those with many years of experience, do not properly understand.  For most people, stances and stance changes are only about changing position.  But the stance change is when the real work needs to happen, that change from one stance to another while throwing a strike is where the feet and legs really need to engage and drive the power of that strike.  And it can be done in an abbreviated fashion that would work for bag training like in the OP.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 10, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Too bad I can't see what your feet are doing, that would tell me a lot.
> 
> You are rotating into the strikes, but it looks to me like that rotation is not driven from your feet and legs.  Rather, you are turning from the top and that cheats you out of a lot of power that you could otherwise have.  You are rotating, but you are not DRIVING that rotation.  It's lazy-man rotation, but that's what I see most people doing and it means most of your power comes from the raw strength of your arms and shoulders and not from the full body.  That doesn't mean your punches cannot still be effective, but they could be more so.  Much more so, actually.


I do respect the feedback and always pay attention, there maybe were some things that make me look like I wasn't using my legs at all as opposed to at least some, which I swear I do/did. Long, flaily trackpants, the virtually stuffingless, old, flimsy bag, feetless camera angle. Again, will remind myself and listen, but I do pay attention to my feet alot. Perhaps I'll attempt to share a video from MMA class during pad work.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 10, 2016)

dont lean on the bag like that. with your arms forwards and your head exposed. the other guy will be eating a forearm but you will eat right and left hooks.


----------



## King Kobra (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks so much better bud if the hands went down they generally popped back up pretty quick. There was a few times I saw the hands down a bit too much (1:20, 1:50, and 2:10 specifically) however it's still worlds better. 

As the other guys mentioned generating power from your legs, I scrutinized a bit and there's something there. Your getting power from there but i don't think your doing a full pivot. If your lead foot doesn't point to the right when you throw your left hook then your leaving power behind, and speed (I think you might not be turning it fully because your knee would point that way as well and it doesn't look that way) When you really get the pivot in time with your hips, shoulders and even when that elbow pops up it springs forward on its own and is so hard with very little effort. 

But yeah, that's a lot of text for little input lol. Looks pretty good man.

Oh, and what was the "arms" thing you didn't do this time? The difference in hand speed was pretty big. It could have been the softer bag tho


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 10, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I do respect the feedback and always pay attention, there maybe were some things that make me look like I wasn't using my legs at all as opposed to at least some, which I swear I do/did. Long, flaily trackpants, the virtually stuffingless, old, flimsy bag, feetless camera angle. Again, will remind myself and listen, but I do pay attention to my feet alot. Perhaps I'll attempt to share a video from MMA class during pad work.


Don't stress too much about drawing power from the legs. You have 3 out of 4 possible power sources that I know of.  Arms, waist/hips, and forward movement. Drawing power from the legs is different.  I'll have to keep searching the videos from the classes to see if I can find a sample of it.    So far the only one I could find was a drill that we do were we lock our hook at a 90 degree angle and hit the pad by only twisting the waist.  To me it looks like you are drawing good power from your waist so it'll just take practice for you to get better with it.   I'll try to remember to make a video of using the legs during training.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 10, 2016)

[


King Kobra said:


> Looks so much better bud if the hands went down they generally popped back up pretty quick. There was a few times I saw the hands down a bit too much (1:20, 1:50, and 2:10 specifically) however it's still worlds better.
> 
> As the other guys mentioned generating power from your legs, I scrutinized a bit and there's something there. Your getting power from there but i don't think your doing a full pivot. If your lead foot doesn't point to the right when you throw your left hook then your leaving power behind, and speed (I think you might not be turning it fully because your knee would point that way as well and it doesn't look that way) When you really get the pivot in time with your hips, shoulders and even when that elbow pops up it springs forward on its own and is so hard with very little effort.
> 
> ...



My hand speed was slower this time, and the bags in this gym are old and ripped apart. The other gym has nice, new vinyl bags with chin contours.


----------

